# Russians, Czechs caught smuggling wildlife



## News Bot (Feb 16, 2015)

SIX men and a minor have been arrested for allegedly trying to smuggle dozens of native reptiles and amphibians out of WA.










*Published On:* 16-Feb-15 12:05 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------

